# AF-like cramps and really sore boobs @ 8dpo???



## slimmbaby

I'm new here and this is my first month ttc #1. Since 3dpo I have been bloated and gassy(sorry tmi i know lol), now my boobies are so sore and the cramping is uncomfortable. Cm is white lotion-like...anybody experiencing the same symptoms? I pray this is not all in my head :wacko:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Minus the cm I'm the same I'm 7 dpo 8 in the morning. 

I've been trying slightly longer. 14 months for us. I hope you get your bfp quick. :dust:


----------



## slimmbaby

I caved and tested this morning of course bfn....hope af stays away! Hope this is our month!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I caved as well bfn for me as well. But I'm really hoping its just way too early. Fx'd for you! Hopefully we both get bfps in a few days :)


----------



## FayA

I've pretty much been feeling the same as you slimmbaby, i also feel tired and have a few dizzy spells, really hope we get out BFP's this time round!!! x


----------



## TheNewMrs

Hey Ladies, I am 7DPO, Cramping, nauseous, have diarrhoea (SORRY TMI!!) boobs are KILLING ME,I am an E cup so they are in the way of everything... :holly:


^^ Made me laugh! 

I am feeling quite dizzy also. 


I think I'll be going insane very soon..


----------



## Jaysmummy

Hi I'm around 8dpo. Had O cramps till 1/2 dpo and have had soreish nipples since then. Af like cramps 5 and 6 dpo and am constantly hungry!!

Baby dust 

xx


----------



## tryingforno2

Hi I'm 8dpo I hAve had lots of similar symptoms on and off since 1dpo, I'm hoping for our bfp ladies good luck!!


----------



## LaVerne

Hi, I'm 10dpo and had exactly the same symptoms on days 8 & 9dpo. The cramps have gone today but I'm ever so slightly nauseated and earlier I could smell some open ketchup from a few feet away. Boobs are like two water balloons :haha:

Loads of luck to all of us for this month! :happydance:


----------



## pinktree

hi everyone, i'm new too. i'm 8dpo and really hopeful this is my month. my symptoms the past 2 days are, sore/heavy boobs, mild af like cramping, bloated feeling and very gassy, i've also lost my appetite as i do feel quite queasy at random times throughout the day. and sometimes when i stand up too quick i get a dizzy spell that only lasts a minute or so which could be totally unrelated but it's not something that usually happens to me.

good luck yo you all


----------



## Futuremommy1

Is anyone taking anything for the cramps? These are starting to bother me....my back hurts so much. Ugh!!!! Really really really hope this is my bfp month


----------



## pinktree

i'm not taking anything, mine are not that bad. however the pain in my back is starting to get a little uncomfortable, hard to sleep with it. good luck on that bfp futuremommy.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Thanks pinktree. At first it wasnt that bad. But at 8dpo and af not technically due till august 4th it's hard to get comfortable. I know that if I was sure I was pg I wouldn't feel anything. Ok jk but I wouldn't mind as much


----------



## pinktree

this tww is so hard, i have two boys already but my youngest is 9 and i honestly don't remember how i felt in the very beginning of my last pregnancies!! and i never tracked symptoms then because i got bfp first try on both! but i have that gut feeling this month, i usually get sore boobs a week or so before af but never this intense, i do get cramps but only ever the day before and day of af, never 6 days before! maybe it's just wishful thinking...and i know what you mean, if you knew you were pg these symptoms would be more tolerable!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Af cramps usually start 2-3 days before for me. I'm like 15 days before fingers crossed we both get our positives.


----------



## dani94

im 8dpo and yesterday i had sore boobs, hungry ALL day, dizzy, little bit of feeling sick, tired, high temp, runny nose. today ive got sore boob, slight pinching pains in stomach and dull period pains but not due for another week! still runny nose and still very hungry!! good luck, cant wait to find out if i am or not xx


----------



## slimmbaby

Good luck ladies!!! I really hope this month is our month. I'm trying not to over think symptoms lol I am about to go crazy :(


----------



## Futuremommy1

I've got a zit...that's usually a sign of af :(


----------



## Tracyface

Hey Futuremommy1, I'm also due on 4th August and have the same symptoms as you!! 

AF cramps started a couple of days ago for me and also a pulling sensation, particularly if I stretch (I don't usually get this)! Like you, a nice big zit appeared on my chin today, which normally happens a day or two before the witch arrives. 

I caved and I took did a HPK today but it was negative, but it's still early days.

I think my mind is tricking me the little tinker, but I hope not!! 

Fingers crossed for our BFPs!!

xx


----------



## Zaney

pinktree said:


> this tww is so hard, i have two boys already but my youngest is 9 and i honestly don't remember how i felt in the very beginning of my last pregnancies!! and i never tracked symptoms then because i got bfp first try on both! but i have that gut feeling this month, i usually get sore boobs a week or so before af but never this intense, i do get cramps but only ever the day before and day of af, never 6 days before! maybe it's just wishful thinking...and i know what you mean, if you knew you were pg these symptoms would be more tolerable!


Everything i see u type is basically what i want to say....have u got any updates?? 

im a new user ttc for near on a year now. :coffee:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Dh keeps wanting me to take hpts. I'll grab some cheaper ones today. And see...


----------



## Zaney

Fingers are crossed for you Futuremommy1......my hubby is the same :) x


----------



## Futuremommy1

Fx'd for you too zaney


----------



## pinktree

well today i am 9dpo, and the symptoms i put up before are still there but today i have terrible heartburn along with everything else. and i hope this isn't tmi but i am also constipated...which at first made me think thats what the cramps are but now i just don't know! the cramps definately feel like af is on the way but i'm starting to doubt my own body now as i don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Zaney

pinktree said:


> well today i am 9dpo, and the symptoms i put up before are still there but today i have terrible heartburn along with everything else. and i hope this isn't tmi but i am also constipated...which at first made me think thats what the cramps are but now i just don't know! the cramps definately feel like af is on the way but i'm starting to doubt my own body now as i don't want to get my hopes up.

Its so hard when you get all the symtoms and you start wondering then u get another and you wonder more....all i know is after last week my stomache is clear apart from what i have eaten over last 2 days and still last night i was bloated like a football haha....and your hopes will always be high if your ttc....what have your symptoms been since u ovulated?

My body feels like its falling apart now....or im just noticing every little thing its doing and done??

Try not 2 stress tho hun thats the last thing ya need...easier said than done i know as im in same boat x


----------



## pinktree

i actually had no symptoms until 7dpo and then everything seemed to come at once, that's when i started looking online for signs and syptoms and found this place..it does help knowing there are others in the same boat as you. right now as we speak i have a pulling sensation on my right side just above my pubic bone, i would probably just pass it off as nothing if i weren't ttc but its really hard to ignore such things now. but if this isn't my month it certainly wont get me down...we will just have fun trying again  i know it will happen when my body is ready xx


----------



## ChristinaG

Hey all! Just stumbled on this thread. I am 10DPO and I have had tingly bbs, almost like pinching and really sensitive nips.
I have had af like cramps since I Ov's on the 17th, and yesterday I had some SUPER sharp ones really low for about 5 seconds (felt like an HOUR) then nothing. I am so super hungry (which sucks, cuz i am trying to lose weigh :haha: ) and I had some heartburn yesterday & today.

i hope this is it, since this was my first ov in 13 months!!

gl ladies! keep me posted!


----------



## Zaney

pinktree said:


> i actually had no symptoms until 7dpo and then everything seemed to come at once, that's when i started looking online for signs and syptoms and found this place..it does help knowing there are others in the same boat as you. right now as we speak i have a pulling sensation on my right side just above my pubic bone, i would probably just pass it off as nothing if i weren't ttc but its really hard to ignore such things now. but if this isn't my month it certainly wont get me down...we will just have fun trying again  i know it will happen when my body is ready xx

mine also came all at once on 19th was like runny nose cold fever...next day sick hungry couldnt keep nothing down next day diarrhea soz for the tmi again lol that lasted 4 days.....its only been since sunday i am able to eat and keep it down....and yesterday i had period pains...so either this could be my month or like ya said cos im TTC its all what im believing....and deffo will have fun trying again lol x


----------



## Zaney

ChristinaG said:


> Hey all! Just stumbled on this thread. I am 10DPO and I have had tingly bbs, almost like pinching and really sensitive nips.
> I have had af like cramps since I Ov's on the 17th, and yesterday I had some SUPER sharp ones really low for about 5 seconds (felt like an HOUR) then nothing. I am so super hungry (which sucks, cuz i am trying to lose weigh :haha: ) and I had some heartburn yesterday & today.
> 
> i hope this is it, since this was my first ov in 13 months!!
> 
> gl ladies! keep me posted!

Well hopefully this month is ur month and my fingers r crossed for you :) 

I keep getting symptoms i think could this be it and always get af...but this month has been more intense and had few extra symptoms frown in this month or the fact i just had cold/tummy bug lol but its nice 2 hope its for pregnancy ;) x


----------



## pinktree

what would be the earliest you could test? af due on 31st, should i just wait until after that?


----------



## pinktree

hi christina, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Zaney

pinktree said:


> what would be the earliest you could test? af due on 31st, should i just wait until after that?

If i was due on 31st i would try a 6 days early response test haha...but i test alot lol....but then if u dont wanna spend too much id wait till atleast a few days b4 af is due....but i know people have got :bfp: a few days b4 af.....so if u have a test handy what have ya got 2 lose but even if u r pregnant then get a neg then it can get u down...but then doesnt mean u aint as u havent had af yet x


----------



## pinktree

yea i think maybe i'll wait until friday or saturday 1-2 days before, thats if i don't give in before then lol


----------



## Zaney

pinktree said:


> yea i think maybe i'll wait until friday or saturday 1-2 days before, thats if i don't give in before then lol

:coffee: its gonna be the longest few days u have waited for lol....im gonna do the same 3 days till 29th not long at all....if i dont have luck friday i will try again sunday or monday ....i should get a result by then i hope x


----------



## ChristinaG

me too girls....what a WEEK! I am on cycle day 37 right now...since I ov'd late, AF isn't due until CD42 :growlmad:


----------



## pinktree

so we all have the same time to wait, wouldn't it be lovely if we all came back with the same good news


----------



## Zaney

ChristinaG said:


> me too girls....what a WEEK! I am on cycle day 37 right now...since I ov'd late, AF isn't due until CD42 :growlmad:

well good luck and fingers crossed for you also :) so so so so hard! im hoping its 12 month lucky for me haha x


----------



## pinktree

this is the 6th month for me


----------



## Zaney

oh it would be nice to all have a :BFP: but my luck is always rubbish and ill be the 1 to get a :BFN: haha but ya never know....id be gutted but will post my result no matter what it is :) and learn from the things this month and try harder the next x


----------



## pinktree

aww that's such a good attitude to have! i really really hope you get that bfp this month zaney xxx


----------



## pinktree

wow getting some serious dizzy spells right now, thats my que to go lie down for a bit:wave:


----------



## Zaney

I hope you do too Pinktree......and yes lay down if ur body is telling u then u must :) i really hope its for the right reasons xxx


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm getting these sharp pains I have no idea where to describe where they are. Like the area where my thigh meets my pelvis or something. Backache won't go away and constipated. Not to mention stuck at the tire place waiting for them to plug my tire 

I'm getting moody now. My dh last night kept laughing at me


----------



## Zaney

Futuremommy1 said:


> I'm getting these sharp pains I have no idea where to describe where they are. Like the area where my thigh meets my pelvis or something. Backache won't go away and constipated. Not to mention stuck at the tire place waiting for them to plug my tire
> 
> I'm getting moody now. My dh last night kept laughing at me

Sounds promising....how many days after ovulation r u? and what other symptoms u been having? x


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm 9 dpo. Plenty of other symptoms. Heres my list from yesterday. 



Abdomen: Bloating
Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
Back & Legs: Backache
Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
Chest: Sensitive Breasts
Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
Chest: Tender Breasts
Chest: Tender Breasts (Underarms)
Head: Headache
Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
Pelvis: Constipation


----------



## Zaney

Wow if u aint then i will be really shocked!.....

in that list ive had - 

Boalting, cramps, i had a weird bloated feeling but not like normal bloating...like i was full with air but different to normal bloating lol hope that makes sense....i had pains in legs last night, breasts are same as when i get af....but nipples been irritating me.....had sickness and been sick last tuesday and wednesday.....since just have the feeling of being sick....(could be sour taste in mouth) dirreah also... but what i have with my boobs this time is pain at the top of each 1 under armpits almost and thats both armpits....like pulled muscle? only just started 5 mins ago lol....but my list is in my head all over the place urs in all neat.....oops and writing this burped and had sicky taste soz for tmi :) x


----------



## Futuremommy1

:). I just copied mine from the web. I keep track on countdown....that's where I go crazy. Looking at pictures of hpts and stats on brands and by dpo. It's ridiculous


----------



## Emmz1991

Hiya girls I'm new to this site and very confused today I am 8 days late for AF i tested 6 days ago at my doctors and got BFN so I'm nervous to test again I don't want to be disapointed! Xx


----------



## ChristinaG

Futuremommy1 said:


> :). I just copied mine from the web. I keep track on countdown....that's where I go crazy. Looking at pictures of hpts and stats on brands and by dpo. It's ridiculous

me too! isn't countdowntopregnancy.com awesome? Im addicted, except I think I may imagine some symptoms only because they're on there :blush:


----------



## Futuremommy1

I just took a test.... 

:bfp: @ 9 dpo. OMG. I'm freaking out. There's a line!!!!!


----------



## ChristinaG

without using FMU?!


----------



## Futuremommy1

definitely not FMU it's 8:30pm here....i'm going to take another tomorrow with FMU
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 61


----------



## ChristinaG

holy crap! That's a BFP for SURE!!!!!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

yea and it showed up earlier than 3 minutes...so i was very shocked! so now i'll rest and test again tomorrow to make sure this wasn't all a dream...


----------



## slimmbaby

Congrats Futuremommy1!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Zaney

Futuremommy1 said:


> definitely not FMU it's 8:30pm here....i'm going to take another tomorrow with FMU

omg Futuremommy1.....i should say mommy lol well there is deffo a line and is a :bfp: im so excited for u!!!.....and hurry back with ya other test i so wanna see it lol......and so ya know from what ya said in ya last message its not ridiculous about looking at other tests its actually interesting how soon some show and look at urs 9dpo! :)

is that test a early response?? i recognised it haha


----------



## pinktree

omg congrats futermommy!! i'm 10dpo today...sooo tempted to test. but my cramps have become more intense at times plus my face has broken out which is a sure sign af is on the way...still hopefull tho, it aint over yet


----------



## ChristinaG

pinktree said:


> omg congrats futermommy!! i'm 10dpo today...sooo tempted to test. but my cramps have become more intense at times plus my face has broken out which is a sure sign af is on the way...still hopefull tho, it aint over yet

im with you pink tree....my boob soreness went and now I have achey cramps and a pizza face, so I think Im out.


Way to go future mommy! you'll have to change your name now! :happydance:


----------



## pinktree

yea the more the day goes by the more i'm convinced the :witch: is on her way, not due for 4 more days but i have to keep checking myself because i feel like its here already. i think i'm out this month too :sad1:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Took a digital this morning. Bf PREGNANT 

FYI I got one zit (like I usually do before af) two days ago...cramps started at like 3 dpo and pretty much still here


----------



## pinktree

aww futuremommy, so thrilled for you!


----------



## Zaney

Congrats Futuremommy.....inspiration to us all....well deffo for me as i feel my hopes aint up yet and can happen when least expected....whats different from ur normal af? lol

dunno y i am even asking i have 3 girls lmao....but im just hopeing like i do every month that its not just af.....only difference i have between them this month is the fact i was sick and not just felt sick....and rather than normal af boob pains i have pains under armpits going down into my boobs lol which i dont normally get x


----------



## pinktree

hi zaney , hope you are well today.

i have that same pain under my armpits...not something i've ever noticed in previous months. still have the cramps and a pulling sensation , my nipples are very sensitive today to the point where i had to shield them in the shower! still have heartburn and dizzy spells and now the pain in my lower back is constant. so either i'm pregnant or i'm about to experience the worst af ever!


----------



## Zaney

pinktree said:


> hi zaney , hope you are well today.
> 
> i have that same pain under my armpits...not something i've ever noticed in previous months. still have the cramps and a pulling sensation , my nipples are very sensitive today to the point where i had to shield them in the shower! still have heartburn and dizzy spells and now the pain in my lower back is constant. so either i'm pregnant or i'm about to experience the worst af ever!

hiya yeah im fine....to a point ;) 

i had the pulling sensation today, well like a stitch very low down...was almost 1 sided but sort of in middle at same time.....after lunch im still full and that was 9 hours ago....i have felt sick and burping alot proppa full with air and i feel like i wanna go errrm poo sorry tmi hahahahaha constipated would have been better word ;) but nothing happening so bloated cos of it i think....and my nipples feel weird the word tingly didnt first come 2 mind it was itchy??? irrating really so could be tingling if that makes sense...and if im not pregnant im gonna look really stupid!....but same if i aint then af is gonna come with avengance xx


----------



## pinktree

wow our symptoms are exactly the same! we can't both be mad! haha 

theres still hope zaney, i'm going to buy a test tomorow....will let you know x


----------



## Futuremommy1

pinktree said:


> hi zaney , hope you are well today.
> 
> i have that same pain under my armpits...not something i've ever noticed in previous months. still have the cramps and a pulling sensation , my nipples are very sensitive today to the point where i had to shield them in the shower! still have heartburn and dizzy spells and now the pain in my lower back is constant. so either i'm pregnant or i'm about to experience the worst af ever!

Thanks ladies! I said the almost exact same thing to dh when the nipples and taste in my mouth wouldn't go away. And I told him if I wasn't I was going to be angry!!! Luckily I was. So I hope the same for you.


----------



## Zaney

im hoping there is hope and we aint both mad but all i do know is that a few things there i dont normally have when i been looking at symptoms ive had before....

i just hope i aint mad.....but with my luck over the last several months my hops aint up....i was also going to buy a test 2moro and was going to wait till friday morning.....

dunno if u have this - but only 2day i started getting a cough.....(i do smoke so i never rule other explanations out)
and i now have runny nose??......now maybe i have a cold or its another symptom.....im going mad here lol x


----------



## Zaney

Futuremommy1 said:


> pinktree said:
> 
> 
> hi zaney , hope you are well today.
> 
> i have that same pain under my armpits...not something i've ever noticed in previous months. still have the cramps and a pulling sensation , my nipples are very sensitive today to the point where i had to shield them in the shower! still have heartburn and dizzy spells and now the pain in my lower back is constant. so either i'm pregnant or i'm about to experience the worst af ever!
> 
> Thanks ladies! I said the almost exact same thing to dh when the nipples and taste in my mouth wouldn't go away. And I told him if I wasn't I was going to be angry!!! Luckily I was. So I hope the same for you.Click to expand...

If im not i dont think id be angry id be taken to a nut house!! haha i swear every month its been the same pains boobs feel sick.....thats basically it and i still test on the off chance.....but this month i have the extras so i am either being punished or i have finally lost it lol x

how long was you trying for again futuremommy??


----------



## Futuremommy1

Since may 2010


----------



## Zaney

so over a year also.....so u know how im feeling then haha and most of us here lol....if this aint my month i will not only feel stupid but dunno how long i can try for again and again....id be honest i havent been charting or doing temps but that would deffo be my next step x


----------



## Zaney

ooooooh.......its deffo a cold.....im starting to feel exactly how i did around the time i ovulated just over week ago......sneazing....was only few hours later i had shivers then woke up and was sick.....if its for a good cause bring it on!!! this time runny nose also...im just gonna wind myself up now....and left side is feeling uncomfy.....twinges in cervix....burping bringin up acidy taste/sick .....now am i ill or what??

ive cracked! :(


----------



## trulybl3ssed

When I was pregnant with my son that's exactly how I felt so it's a good sign.


----------



## Zaney

lol never been pregnant with a boy :) hope its a boy thing lol my hopes r so high right now and higher than ever but cos of the let downs i keep thinking of what else it could be.....what else was ur symptoms early on or other symptoms u had?

litterally sitting here my stomache is bloated so put my jeans under my belly sorry to say haha.....but it feels achy/sensitive under my tummy atm....my left boob is itching even checked for crumbs ;) pmsl....well ya never know....im sniffling...my nose feels sore and my throat i now feel like a nag but feel like im falling apart sitting in this chair right now and if my belly swels more i feel im gonna take off or float.....or excuse this.....beltch or fart! x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Zaney said:


> lol never been pregnant with a boy :) hope its a boy thing lol my hopes r so high right now and higher than ever but cos of the let downs i keep thinking of what else it could be.....what else was ur symptoms early on or other symptoms u had?
> 
> litterally sitting here my stomache is bloated so put my jeans under my belly sorry to say haha.....but it feels achy/sensitive under my tummy atm....my left boob is itching even checked for crumbs ;) pmsl....well ya never know....im sniffling...my nose feels sore and my throat i now feel like a nag but feel like im falling apart sitting in this chair right now and if my belly swels more i feel im gonna take off or float.....or excuse this.....beltch or fart! x

LMFAO, it could be a combo of being pregnant and having a cold. You ever hear people describe their pregnancies in the very beginning as feeling like they had the flu?? well there ya go :) 

With my son, I felt really run down a lot of the time. I did get sick a lot too. Always had a cold, sinus infections, vomiting even without it being due to morning sickness. I felt like crap. With my grils I felt okay.


----------



## Zaney

it would be my luck....i do know the last time i was sick i was pregnant with my first that was 10 years ago....its not like me 2 be sick even with a cold/flu....but could be first time for everything....ive had few miner colds but nothing like this since about 2 years ago....was about year ago i was last ill/flu....but not to the point like being in bed asleep almost 3 days like last week...... but the gas is almost constant lol its like a party in my tummy....bubbling guggling lol....but just will have to see how i feel 2moro....another wait but its another day and ty for advice its helping me stay sane lmao x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Zaney said:


> it would be my luck....i do know the last time i was sick i was pregnant with my first that was 10 years ago....its not like me 2 be sick even with a cold/flu....but could be first time for everything....ive had few miner colds but nothing like this since about 2 years ago....was about year ago i was last ill/flu....but not to the point like being in bed asleep almost 3 days like last week...... but the gas is almost constant lol its like a party in my tummy....bubbling guggling lol....but just will have to see how i feel 2moro....another wait but its another day and ty for advice its helping me stay sane lmao x

LOL, "there's a party in my tummy, so yummy so yummy!" - although I'm sure it isn't YUMMY lol. Sorry..too many kid shows. 

Anyhow, keep in mind every pregnancy is different and if you are pregnant and sick at the same time it's going to hit you even harder!! fx for you!!


----------



## Zaney

haha i know the kids programs too much the songs stick with ya dont they lol....

and no it tastes fail what ever it is coming up lol.....
if im pregnant ill take whatever comes....sickness the lot...then when i know im pregnant and im sure then the symptoms can go lol x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Lol yes they do!

When I get pregnant I truly suffer. I get severe morning sickness (hypermesis) and I get hospitalized. Tell me how when I'm pregnant I swear up and down I'll never get pregnant again, but once the sickness passes I'm like "ok, I'm having another!" lol


----------



## Zaney

lol well all mine have been different and like sharing the stories when others have same thing going on i share what i had or felt i only noticed the sore boobs with my 3rd a week b4 af and thats what made me wonder but i wasnt TTC then....but i have boob tenderness now b4 every af lmao....(but this time boobs r different im sure) but when its me im like did this happen?? or did that?? and i cant remember lol...


----------



## Laura2301

Congrats futuremommy!! We've been trying since may 10 so I know how u have been feeling hopefully we won't be too far behind!! X


----------



## Zaney

ladies.....im feeling pretty low today :( i still feel the symptoms but dunno if i FEEL pregnant, i just feel ill...sick and runny nose...cold symptoms again! 

hubby is going to town a bit later and at same time he said he will get a couple of tests pmsl...he will deffo get a 2 pack but dunno if i should do it and i think if its an early test then it would show if i was....but i know ill be tempted 2 do 1 later even tho it wont be morning....and depends on outcome do the 1 in the morning....i dunno will see how i feel later xx


----------



## pinktree

Zaney i'm right there with you hun, i'm losing faith myself...i bought a test but i'm terrified to use it. i still have very sore boobs and cramping but it's 3 days before af so thats not unusual, heart burn and nausea seem to be gone and i just feel like af is definately on the way. :-( so either i do a test now or wait for fmu tomorow...either way i'm cracking up!


----------



## Zaney

well im here for ya....im just reading up on colds ok 1 i had 1 that started 19th and lasted nearly a week ....it can happen to have colds but again few days after i was feeling better i have it again....something is going on??

And maybe u could do the test for piece of mind, i know soon as my hubby walks in with test im gonna do it either way lol.....im not due till the 2nd...so dunno if its early but ive seen people get a possitive x

sorry what is fmu? still newish 2 all these haha x


----------



## pinktree

i just did the test, there's a very very faint line there but i don't know if it's my imagination or what!! i keep looking at it and the more i do the more i see that line!!


----------



## Zaney

sorry first morning urine it just clicked in my head lol x


----------



## pinktree

sorry fmu = first morning urine


----------



## pinktree

omg there's definately a line there...i'm not imagining it! its positive! i don't believe it!!


----------



## Zaney

please show me :) and my fingers r so crossed pinktree xxxxx


----------



## Zaney

omg pinktree im so over the moon for you....alot of people are now getting all these positives haha x


----------



## pinktree

thank you zaney...i'm in total shock! i'm shaking and everything. i'll try get a pic of it to show you, always best to have someone else say..."yes i can see it"


----------



## Zaney

i think your the second in this post now that got there negative.....ill be the 3rd unlucky 1 lmao im so used to getting the negatives anyway so wouldnt be anything different to me.....

really tho im so pleased for u, u wouldnt believe how excited i am for you :) x


----------



## Zaney

i know ur in shock but im so waiting for that picture lmao....hope u post soon hun x


----------



## pinktree

thats positive right???


----------



## pinktree

sorry it took so long, was having probs with my cam


----------



## Zaney

haha no worries and if i had that i would be sure its a possitive!!....its pink and its a line and its there 2 lines!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Zaney

even with out enlarging the image i can see it :).....nice 1 chick! XX I think thats a CONGRATS!! lol x


----------



## pinktree

thank you so much! i'm still shaking...and you are the first to know! lol but i might get another test later just to be sure  one test confirms it but two tests will make it real!


----------



## Zaney

hahaha yeah dont blame ya, if that was me id do another later and id get a digital 2 just try it and confirm it lol x


----------



## Zaney

now i gotta wait for my turn.....even tho i said earlier i dont feel im pregnant now even tho i get a few twinges etc....when u said about us being mad is now playing on my mind when u said we cant both be mad....and how are symptoms were the same....u have now proved u aint mad lol......but i aint proved it yet lol....im now worried im the mad 1.....


----------



## pinktree

the funny thing is zaney, my symptoms were even starting to dissapear so i was sure this wasn't my month. i just took another test, a first response test and its very positive too!


----------



## Zaney

are u gonna take a pic of that 1 too lol....and im feeling same....apart from snuffly nose still like a head cold (i probably have a head cold) lol and feeling sick i dont feel anything :( x


----------



## Zaney

and my hubby is about 2 go 2 town in 10 mins....so should have a couple of tests in an hour...i will do 1 but im gonna be so gutted cos im sure nothing will come up....but on the high side i aint due for 5 days....but will soon see...i have no high hopes what so ever this time x


----------



## pinktree

well hun our symptoms were identical, so i have very high hopes for you. i can post the pic of second test if you want to see it


----------



## pinktree

:happydance:


----------



## Zaney

ofcourse i wanna see it :) i am sure i get a rush from seeing it lol

i had high hopes but i think its me stopping myself cos of the let downs of TTC for a year!....and i have had most of these symptoms every month and nothing...do u know i even read your post about the cervix i was looking up about it and see u replied on it and thought omg is it really gonna happen for me too.....well snap! same cervix issue lol lmao....so if i am not pregnant or get a negative result i will go back 2 drs and have a health check cos im either messed up or mental ;) x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

pinktree said:


> View attachment 241112
> :happydance:

:happydance: Beautiful!


----------



## Zaney

awwwwwwwwwwwww absolutely smashing hun!!....Congratulations thats a strong positive aint it :) everytime i do 1 of them tests i have nothing what so ever....but that explains y i aint pregnant yet lol......i so wanna do the test when my hubby comes in but i am 5 days away from af.....its what 50-50% chance on early response aint it??


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yay pink!!! That looks like my line!!! :happydance: another :bfp: yay!! Congrats. I've taken a total of 3 tests and want to take one that tells me the weeks but my cbed's just say pg or not pg. :(


----------



## pinktree

well it says on the first response " test as early as 6 days before period is due" it is a very sensitive test so! i'm 3 days away from when my period was due so if it shows nothing today Zaney it might very well show up tomorow for you. fingers and toes crossed for you, make sure you let me know asap lol


----------



## pinktree

thanks futuremommy, i'm over the moon


----------



## Zaney

oh i will, my husband is due back in about hour or less lol....hes getting some early 1s and couple of the tesco 1s...dunno how sensitive they r but i do know few days ago i got 2 lines on the digital but no1 knows anything about the test and said it dont test for nothing else???
ive been a toilet a lot today and i drank much out the norm but think its very diluted?? but what the heck gonna try anyway pmsl.....x


----------



## Zaney

oh hubby is also getting the clear blue with cross hahaha...im such a poas addict haha...if they have them in store that is as they r half price on offer atm so im sure many other addicts have grabbed some lol x


----------



## pinktree

oh hurry up mr. hubby and get home lol this is so exciting...just remember though it aint over for you yet even if today's test is a negative! if i had done my tests yesterday there might not have been a line at all


----------



## Zaney

i know i wont just disapoint myself i will you too cos ur excited more than me haha....but i couldnt hold my wee in no more lmao.....it is weak but never know sorry for tmi :) but i saved it in cup for when hes home x

And i did say from the start ill test friday morning then again sunday morning so plenty more testing but if nothing 2moro morning i dont think its gonna be my month but aint over like ya said till af arrives which i really really hope doesnt this time x


----------



## pinktree

well mine was very weak looking too, i feel the need to go every hour or so even if there's not much there, the smallest amount makes me feel like i'm bursting lol.


----------



## Zaney

lol well im going about every hour or less but its not really small amounts its alot lol but when i do wanna go yeah im bursting x


----------



## pinktree

anything yet zaney???


----------



## Zaney

sorry i took my time my mum turned up haha...but hoping the urine was ok buy the time i used it...well there was nothing on te 6 days early test....did a clear blue+ dunno if there any good but something come up with in 2 mins of the test and is still sort of there now.....ill just have 2 let that 1 go i think.....
i did look on the countdown to pregnancy and alot look like mine but u can hardly see em but people have said there positive?? hmmmmmm well another day 2moro xx


----------



## Zaney

was typing as ya posted :) x


----------



## Zaney

pinktree said:


> anything yet zaney???

:bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn: stay away!! :af: :dohh: lol


----------



## pinktree

so there was a line on the clear blue? or is that the one that turns from a neg sign to plus sign?


----------



## pinktree

aww hun, try again tomorow...that was the day you had in mind to test anyway.


----------



## Zaney

yeah i thought even the slightest may show....so now wondering if its worth doing 1 in the morning.....

and the clearblue is the 1 that makes a plus....if i can get pics on i will but need 2 find a wire 2 do so lol x


----------



## pinktree

ok do! would love to see it and maybe using fmu would make a big difference!


----------



## Zaney

well i have 1 6 days early left now....and a basic tesco 1....its more of a shadow now than anything and been over hour since i did the test.....but still have no hopes for this month at all.....head just hurts loads now and eyes...and nose haha....just wish my body was normal lol cos it dont feel it my time will come 1 day sooner rather than later :) x


----------



## pinktree

everything crossed for you now hun xxxx tomorow is another day and i have a very good feeling you'll get that bfp


----------



## pinktree

oh and i'll be back here to check on you every day until you get it


----------



## Zaney

Well did a 6 day early.....and at first if im honest i wasnt sure...i thought i see a line come up with in the first min but for 5 mins after i was sure it was still there but its been half hour and im sure nothing is there at all!!

But on the clear blue plus i looked again this morning and im assuming its a evap or where the line should be i can see it quite obviously with out squinting pmsl but its like half a line....its like the left side of the line...dunno if that makes sense....but i suppose if the 6 day early says no after the clear blue im assuming im out for this month :( xx

But can only keep trying :) got alot to keep me busy i am going for blood test monday....and spoke to nurse and if im not pregnant then my body has run down so much that i am catching these colds so easily so i have no guard only thing she could tell me really xx


----------



## Zaney

Actually, i think im gonna have a soak in the bath very soon then im gonna go have blood test 2day get it over and done with....

then while im there im gonna see if i can see the duty dr and see what they can do for me atm x


----------



## pinktree

thats a good idea, and try not get too upset just yet, you still have a few days to go before af. let me know how it goes at the doctor xxx


----------



## Zaney

i will hun.....there was something i didnt mention a couple of days ago cos i was worried.....i only told hubby last night after i spoke to nurse.....

but i will say it cos some people may have experienced this b4......i hope lol.....

You know i said my boob was hurting more than the other and was itching tingly etc?...

Well dunno if its a natural thing but i looked down and looked at my boob and i sqeezed it.....clear liquid came out hun so im worried sick nurse said get it checked and rule things out so thats y i wanna go 2day even if i have to sit in a&e and i aint normally 1 to go a&e unless its serious which is basically never for me x

dont think a&e will do anything or just wait for dr? x


----------



## pinktree

ahhh ok, well let me tell you. i've had a history with my boobs the right one in particular, i found a lump two years ago that caused such a panic, i had a biopsy done several times, scans mamograms you name it! turned out everything was fine, it was just fatty tissue...quite harmless. now because of that i've had regular check ups, the most recent check up 6 weeks ago so i know everything is perfectly ok in that sense.i'm only telling you this to point out i get regular breast check ups so i know theres nothing bad going on. but since 10dpo i've been leaking a clear fluid from both my nipples, just enough for me to notice (only because i pay so much attention to my boobs since ttc) but not so much that i feel the need to panic, this is the one thing i DO remember from my previous pregnancies and i was told that it was perfectly normal..its all to do with your boobs preparing for breastfeeding, however if the liquid is yellow or green in colour or you noticed a smell then thats cause for concern because it could be infection or something else. as long as its clear and minimal its perfectly normal. you'll be ok hun...always best to get checked if you feel it's not right but you need not worry xxx


----------



## Zaney

awwwwwwww thank you so much pinktree...made me feel loads better.....i know its not normal for me as i have squeezed them b4 when checking em and never had clear liguid was clear and did look like first milk lmao....but only time ive had it and noticed it i was when i was pregnant.....but the tests are not helping me feel any better.......

and 100% is wasnt any other colour and was clear and had that shiny look? only way i can discribe it oh and no smell.

im so glad u had that too 10dpo so i have some hope but i aint got hopes up too much ;) thanks again pinktree i do feel a bit better but still seeing dr so gonna get washed and changed and be on my way.....

oh and got diareah again lol i hope these things i have and got are something meaning good :) soon as i come back from drs ill be back and message on here xx

Its 9.19am atm and drs is at 10.10 so speak very soon x


----------



## pinktree

ok hun...good luck, i'll check back later to see how things went xx


----------



## C.armywife

Zaney said:


> i will hun.....there was something i didnt mention a couple of days ago cos i was worried.....i only told hubby last night after i spoke to nurse.....
> 
> but i will say it cos some people may have experienced this b4......i hope lol.....
> 
> You know i said my boob was hurting more than the other and was itching tingly etc?...
> 
> Well dunno if its a natural thing but i looked down and looked at my boob and i sqeezed it.....clear liquid came out hun so im worried sick nurse said get it checked and rule things out so thats y i wanna go 2day even if i have to sit in a&e and i aint normally 1 to go a&e unless its serious which is basically never for me x
> 
> Im having the same issue with leaky nip. Noticed it in May..I went last friday for blood work to have my prolactin checked. My ob/gyn didnt seem too concerned.:shrug: Im waiting right now for a phone call to see what the blood work says.


----------



## Zaney

C.armywife said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i will hun.....there was something i didnt mention a couple of days ago cos i was worried.....i only told hubby last night after i spoke to nurse.....
> 
> but i will say it cos some people may have experienced this b4......i hope lol.....
> 
> You know i said my boob was hurting more than the other and was itching tingly etc?...
> 
> Well dunno if its a natural thing but i looked down and looked at my boob and i sqeezed it.....clear liquid came out hun so im worried sick nurse said get it checked and rule things out so thats y i wanna go 2day even if i have to sit in a&e and i aint normally 1 to go a&e unless its serious which is basically never for me x
> 
> Im having the same issue with leaky nip. Noticed it in May..I went last friday for blood work to have my prolactin checked. My ob/gyn didnt seem too concerned.:shrug: Im waiting right now for a phone call to see what the blood work says.
> 
> I hope u get results soon please if ya dont mind let me know the out come x
> 
> i see my dr yesterday also....well was a different dr and first time i seen him and he wasnt very nice....he said i dont know everything but will talk about it after my bloods come back gotta wait till end of next week....
> i said is it something to worry about he went i dunno i maybe a dr but dont know everything ooooooh i was so emotional yesterday anyway i could have slapped him.....lol xClick to expand...


----------



## Zaney

Hi Pinktree, sorry i didnt get back on yesterday....after blood test and being out for so long doing run around i came home and i slept cos i felt so bad....

I am pretty sure im not pregnant with all this going on.....dr said it sounds like gastric flu....and he said dont think u will full pregnant with it....i said i would have done b4 lol he said if i was it wont last....he was pretty harsh about it...not seeing him again...and the fact he couldnt help with breast leakin, so ill wait till i get results then see my dr when hes in.
If af is coming i just want it to be over and done with so i can start again, this time im gonna do it properly and really try this month....and not just try around the time i think i ov lol......so any advice would help and maybe if you use a basal thermometer id like to know of a good 1 as im gonna try doing a chart this month i WILL get it this month well next hahaha x


----------



## pinktree

hi zaney, sorry you had such a hard time at the doctor...what an idiot! he could have been a bit more sensitive :-( i was out all day so only getting to reply to you now...i hope you're ok xx and as for basal and predictor kits ect...i didn't use any of it, just lots ans lots of "woohoo" lol, not only at time i thought i was ovulating but from about a week before cd 14 to the week after, that way if i ovulated earlier or later i was covered. i never liked taking temps ect because it made the whole thing feel like a chore! being more relaxed about the whole thing really made a difference


----------



## Zaney

pinktree said:


> hi zaney, sorry you had such a hard time at the doctor...what an idiot! he could have been a bit more sensitive :-( i was out all day so only getting to reply to you now...i hope you're ok xx and as for basal and predictor kits ect...i didn't use any of it, just lots ans lots of "woohoo" lol, not only at time i thought i was ovulating but from about a week before cd 14 to the week after, that way if i ovulated earlier or later i was covered. i never liked taking temps ect because it made the whole thing feel like a chore! being more relaxed about the whole thing really made a difference

well i will see what happens this month....yesterday i was so bad again i was so ill and hurting i went to bed and when i woke up i was fine...again lol...just really weird goings on....even tho i have done the clear blue+ 2 of them were faint but think 1 was evap...the line is dark on 1 side but still there...but i did a the other clear blue+ this morning and nothing...think its just the rubbish blue dye as it had a bit where line was so think its just not a good test i dunno....but anyway right now im fine apart from sniffles and feeling bunged up.....oh and dr - im going 2 complain as when i spoke about femanine side of things he really wasnt interested....he made me feel i was losing it but soon as i mentioned boobs he just ignored it so im still worried to a point or concerned but had nothing since so should be ok x

and how r u?


----------



## C.armywife

Zaney said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> i will hun.....there was something i didnt mention a couple of days ago cos i was worried.....i only told hubby last night after i spoke to nurse.....
> 
> but i will say it cos some people may have experienced this b4......i hope lol.....
> 
> You know i said my boob was hurting more than the other and was itching tingly etc?...
> 
> Well dunno if its a natural thing but i looked down and looked at my boob and i sqeezed it.....clear liquid came out hun so im worried sick nurse said get it checked and rule things out so thats y i wanna go 2day even if i have to sit in a&e and i aint normally 1 to go a&e unless its serious which is basically never for me x
> 
> Im having the same issue with leaky nip. Noticed it in May..I went last friday for blood work to have my prolactin checked. My ob/gyn didnt seem too concerned.:shrug: Im waiting right now for a phone call to see what the blood work says.
> 
> I hope u get results soon please if ya dont mind let me know the out come x
> 
> i see my dr yesterday also....well was a different dr and first time i seen him and he wasnt very nice....he said i dont know everything but will talk about it after my bloods come back gotta wait till end of next week....
> i said is it something to worry about he went i dunno i maybe a dr but dont know everything ooooooh i was so emotional yesterday anyway i could have slapped him.....lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Talked to the nurse yesterday and all my levels are normal. :shrug: Dr did a breast exam and no problems there either. Ive recently had a mammogram and breast ultrasound for other issues and that was all good too. From what Ive been reading this can be caused by overstimulation... and (sorry tmi) DH does spend a lot of time there. :blush: Always important to get these things checked out! Im gonna give it another month and if its still happening talk to my Dr again.Click to expand...


----------



## Zaney

least you have some good news :) and doesnt seem to be anything serious....in my case i will just have to wait....it wasnt discoloured or anything so i feel a bit better as it was clear....and not tmi at all ....its nice to know were all normal and do it lol....but i dont think i overstimulated my own breasts haha but i did try again 2day to have a little squeeze and nothing so far so might have been a 1 of thing i dunno x


----------



## pinktree

i honestly thought from your symptoms this was going to be your month zaney :-( but since af hasn't shown up yet there's hope! and you should complain, it's thier job to listen to patients and at least try to help them. it's a bank holiday weekend here so i wont be able to ring doc for appointment until tues but hopefully i'll get an app. next week sometime, just to check everything is ok. i'm not fond of my doctor at all, he never really listens to me and i always leave the room feeling stupid for going in the first place, but luckily there's a female doctor in the same clinic now so i can request to see her instead, she can at least relate to these things as she's a mother herself.


----------



## Zaney

yes i think that better if u can see her, im not going to see him again.....and i put my dates in and i may not actually be die till the 5th?? but that means i may have ov later than i thought and may not have bd close enough to ov....some im a bit humming and arring atm......over the last hour my boobs r getting bit more uncomfy under my arm pits also....i know im probably silly saying all this lol....i feel loads better than yesterday but been here b4 last week lol.....but just feel stuffy and sniffly nose....and the top of my tummy is also feeling a bit uncomfy atm but then again could be down to flu ;) x


----------



## ladyyoung0916

Im a newbie and reading these stories are very interesting. Today I am 8 dpo and im cramping all across the lower abdomen area with some spotting thats ranging from light orange to a hint of red but no tampon or pad needed. It really feels like day one of AF but to my suprise no blood flow. AF is due 08/05(26 day cycle exactly for the past 3 months) and I am really hoping she doesnt show up. Im starting to get a little sore under the armpits but I have been experiencing symptoms since the day after ovulation. Morning, noon and night sickness began immediately, a dull backache began 1 dpo(crazy aint it?) heartburn started around 5 dpo and I have never experienced heartburn and mild cramping started 7 dpo. With the way I feel now AF seems like it will be the end result but the symptoms are so severe and miserable Im sure to be pregnant. I tested just for fun at 7dpo but of course that turned out to be a BFN. This would be my 1st pregnancy and I dont know if I should forget about it or with these symptoms im sure to be positive??!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

ladyyoung0916 said:


> Im a newbie and reading these stories are very interesting. Today I am 8 dpo and im cramping all across the lower abdomen area with some spotting thats ranging from light orange to a hint of red but no tampon or pad needed. It really feels like day one of AF but to my suprise no blood flow. AF is due 08/05(26 day cycle exactly for the past 3 months) and I am really hoping she doesnt show up. Im starting to get a little sore under the armpits but I have been experiencing symptoms since the day after ovulation. Morning, noon and night sickness began immediately, a dull backache began 1 dpo(crazy aint it?) heartburn started around 5 dpo and I have never experienced heartburn and mild cramping started 7 dpo. With the way I feel now AF seems like it will be the end result but the symptoms are so severe and miserable Im sure to be pregnant. I tested just for fun at 7dpo but of course that turned out to be a BFN. This would be my 1st pregnancy and I dont know if I should forget about it or with these symptoms im sure to be positive??!!

Hey hun. I suggest making a new thread so other people can catch it. It's going to be harder to get responses when it's in a thread of 15 pages. It sounds like you had implantation spotting rather than a period. 7dpo is still VERY early. I'd retest in 3 days. Good luck!


----------



## Zaney

ladyyoung0916 said:


> Im a newbie and reading these stories are very interesting. Today I am 8 dpo and im cramping all across the lower abdomen area with some spotting thats ranging from light orange to a hint of red but no tampon or pad needed. It really feels like day one of AF but to my suprise no blood flow. AF is due 08/05(26 day cycle exactly for the past 3 months) and I am really hoping she doesnt show up. Im starting to get a little sore under the armpits but I have been experiencing symptoms since the day after ovulation. Morning, noon and night sickness began immediately, a dull backache began 1 dpo(crazy aint it?) heartburn started around 5 dpo and I have never experienced heartburn and mild cramping started 7 dpo. With the way I feel now AF seems like it will be the end result but the symptoms are so severe and miserable Im sure to be pregnant. I tested just for fun at 7dpo but of course that turned out to be a BFN. This would be my 1st pregnancy and I dont know if I should forget about it or with these symptoms im sure to be positive??!!

sounds promising but like above test again in few days.....and ive met and spoke to many people where the symptoms have started that early just the waiting game i suppose......so hard! lol


----------



## C.armywife

Zaney said:


> least you have some good news :) and doesnt seem to be anything serious....in my case i will just have to wait....it wasnt discoloured or anything so i feel a bit better as it was clear....and not tmi at all ....its nice to know were all normal and do it lol....but i dont think i overstimulated my own breasts haha but i did try again 2day to have a little squeeze and nothing so far so might have been a 1 of thing i dunno x

Hope you get some answers soon! :flower:


----------



## Zaney

Well im a bit confused atm but i am out....late last night the witch came....not like my norm af either...normally have a bit of spotting but this time it just started all of a sudden.....but confused that i wasnt even due yet lol....but cos of my last cycle being late it wouldnt surprise me but this cycle was 26 days.....hmmmm but ho hum ay 

just need all the help and advice for this month 2 make sure i catch ov.... x

roll on friday also when i get my bloods back but im hoping now this means my cycle after several month is back to normal x


----------



## pinktree

ahh hun, i'm sorry :-( keep on trying, your day will come. i hope you are feeling ok xxxxx


----------



## C.armywife

Zaney said:


> Well im a bit confused atm but i am out....late last night the witch came....not like my norm af either...normally have a bit of spotting but this time it just started all of a sudden.....but confused that i wasnt even due yet lol....but cos of my last cycle being late it wouldnt surprise me but this cycle was 26 days.....hmmmm but ho hum ay
> 
> just need all the help and advice for this month 2 make sure i catch ov.... x
> 
> roll on friday also when i get my bloods back but im hoping now this means my cycle after several month is back to normal x

Im out as well..af came this evening. 6 days early :shrug:


----------



## 37Hopeful

This IS quite a long thread! I would like to say congrats to the 2 women who got their BFPs!! How exciting & I smiled so much when I read it. 
I am currently (possibly) 7-8 DPO according to OPK, but according to doc I didnt ovulate. I feel different than I did last month. CM = thick, white, like lotion. Last month I got AF on CD26 after Clomid. Now I am on CD 29 & wonder if she's jsut running late?


----------



## chilliepepper

hi guys i am also knew.

i am 5 dpo and so far have had mild cramping alot of watery cm, headaches every day and find myself waking during the night which is strange for me. i have had random waves of nausea at least once a day and i really dont know whats going on had up sex three days before ov so what are the chances. is this all in my head

and bbs tender to touch today?


----------



## pinktree

hi chilliepepper, i was going through exactly the same from 6-7 dpo, then got my bfp at 11 dpo. and 3 days before ov is ideal, you have just as much of a chance getting pregnant at 3 days before as you have on the day of ovulation. good luck to you


----------



## pinktree

hi 37hopeful, i'm not sure as i've never been on clomid, is it unusual for you to be late by 3 days? if so i'd wait another couple of days and test if af still haven't arrived. i've seen women on here get bfp's at just 9dpo. and what makes the doc think you didn't ov?


----------



## chilliepepper

just a bit unsere because he used the pull out method but put it strait back in after he was done...i really hope this isnt all in my head again


----------



## Zaney

C.armywife said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> Well im a bit confused atm but i am out....late last night the witch came....not like my norm af either...normally have a bit of spotting but this time it just started all of a sudden.....but confused that i wasnt even due yet lol....but cos of my last cycle being late it wouldnt surprise me but this cycle was 26 days.....hmmmm but ho hum ay
> 
> just need all the help and advice for this month 2 make sure i catch ov.... x
> 
> roll on friday also when i get my bloods back but im hoping now this means my cycle after several month is back to normal x
> 
> Im out as well..af came this evening. 6 days early :shrug:Click to expand...

you sure its af?? x


----------



## cwesterman

I have been having some cramping since 8dpo also have had extremely sore breast (can't touch them and it hurts to walk down stairs and tender nipples and I am also gassy. I also had some cramping at 4 dpo so I thought maybe I implanted then since I have shorter tubes due to tubal reversal. I normally don't have cramps till I have already started my period so I am not sure what is happening. I am praying that maybe I am just now having implantation not another miscarriage. Have had 4 since 2008. I know I can carry a baby I have 3 kids already. It is frustating. I am due to start my period in another 2 days I am really hoping it doesn't come. I just want one more baby with my great guy who doesn't have his own kids but loves mine like his. BABY DUST to everyone.


----------

